# Jake La Furia - Gli anni d'oro



## Hellscream (18 Ottobre 2013)

Non so se, qualcuno ha sentito questa canzone, non che sia appassionato del genere, anzi... ma data la citazione del milan, mi sembrava giusto postarla  video da youtube sotto


----------



## Hellscream (18 Ottobre 2013)




----------



## Angstgegner (19 Ottobre 2013)

Il fatto che questo soggetto ed Emis Killa siano tifosi del Milan fa vacillare non poco la mia fede rossonera


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Ottobre 2013)

Jake l'anguria.


----------



## Jino (19 Ottobre 2013)

Canzone secondo me oscena a dir poco


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Ottobre 2013)




----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Ottobre 2013)

Vabbè dai, ormai lui ed il resto dei club dogo solo ai soldi e alla bamba sono interessati.


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Canzone secondo me oscena a dir poco



Non arriva però ai livello infimi della colonna sonora del """film""" dei soliti idioti.


----------



## andre (19 Ottobre 2013)

Gli ultimi pezzi di Jake mi sono piaciuti, non è ai livelli dei vecchi Dogo, però si sta riprendendo forse.


----------

